
Free E-book: Distributed Systems Observability - ingve
http://distributed-systems-observability-ebook.humio.com/
======
weekay
> "Monitoring of yore might have been the preserve of operations engineers,
> but observability isn’t purely an operational concern"

Yore ?

Observability is much more than logs, traces and metrics. Yet we consider the
3 pillars of observability to be logs, traces and metrics only. No wonder why
the concept of observability tends to be equated with monitoring alone

~~~
BlueZeniX
Can you provide an example of a 4th?

